# manual converted into an automatic



## Tboyz19 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey... I own a 1992 nissan 240 sx and I was wondering can the manual transmission be converted into a automatic because I don't want a stick shift anymore... And I really hate to give up that car. So can it be done? If so how can it be done? I live in Ga... My other question what kind of mechanic specializes in this field because I know I couldn't do this job.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd say Find someone with a automatic 240sx (cause there are alot) and trade with that person. I know there are alot of people that want manual.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Tboyz19 said:


> Hey... I own a 1992 nissan 240 sx and I was wondering can the manual transmission be converted into a automatic because I don't want a stick shift anymore... And I really hate to give up that car. So can it be done? If so how can it be done? I live in Ga... My other question what kind of mechanic specializes in this field because I know I couldn't do this job.


You're going to need the automatic transmission, the automatic lower wiring harness, the automatic flywheel with spacer, the automatic transmission metal spacer gasket, and the two lower automatic transmission brackets, just to get the transmission to physically fit. The interior center console shifter trim will need to be changed to one from an automatic car, as well as the shifter arm. There are several electronic devices inside the dash associated with the automatic transmission on the S13, such as a shiftlock control unit which is located behind the dash directly to the left of the steering column, and the larger automatic transmission control unit, located above the ACSD control unit and door lock timer (if present) behind the dash on the passenger side. 
Due to the vastly complex nature of the automatic transmission's interior harness, a complete rewiring of the inside of the car with the new automatic transmission electrical components would be necessary to convert from manual to automatic. Converting from automatic to manual is much, much easier because no complex electric swaps are necessary.
Converting the manual equipped 240SX to automatic would involve not only the usual reworking of the lower wiring harness, but it would also require drastic rewiring of the interior of the car, with the inclusion of the new electrical components necessary for the automatic transmission to operate. 
The bottom line is, converting from manual to automatic would be more expensive than buying an automatic 240SX.
If, however, you think it is worth it to find a shop crazy enough and shell out enough money to do it (probably over $2,000, interior harness wiring is an absolute nightmare), I can get you the automatic flywheel with disc spacer and bolts, transmission metal spacer gasket, and engine bracket mounts.
But, if you ask me, I'd say just get used to driving a stick. If you hate switching gears, launch from 2nd and then shift right into 5th at 30mph. Or, just suck it up.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

first time I ever seen anybody that want to convert to AT. Well there was one time awhile back, but the guy had an excuse...its call 900 HP Supra. Seriously, you might as well sell (or trade) the car and get the AT.


----------

